# Alright Ron, YOu have been warned



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

You know how I said my humi was full? Well after yours and a few trades I am involved in, I am down to about 40 sticks. I am only involved in 2 trades. You do the math.


So long old friend :bx


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey,

Ron isn't afraid, he always brags that he has more than enough humidor space to deal with any weaklings or lightweights. Ron even said he isn't afraid of anybody on this forum and that he will take on anyone at anytime! Man he is brave isn't he!!  


ATL


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ron will take on anyone after a few too many shots of patron!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> Ron isn't afraid, he always brags that he has more than enough humidor space to deal with any weaklings or lightweights. Ron even said he isn't afraid of anybody on this forum and that he will take on anyone at anytime! Man he is brave isn't he!!
> 
> ATL


Lightweight LOL,Funny he seemed a little scared to me 

On a serious note Ron deserves all he gets  Kick his ass BUCA

Shawn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Let the games begin !

Gotta love nuclear warfare.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> Ron isn't afraid, he always brags that he has more than enough humidor space to deal with any weaklings or lightweights. Ron even said he isn't afraid of anybody on this forum and that he will take on anyone at anytime! Man he is brave isn't he!!
> 
> ATL


Don't buy into this line of :BS !!!! I know when to NOT poke the big dogs with a stick, so that would count as 99.99% of the board!!!!

Mama didn't raise a fool

Ron


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Lets play a game. . . thermonuclear war.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> So long old friend :bx


So ominous....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

For those of you that know, I think one of most everything in my Saturday humidor should end this!!!! For those of you that don't know....Stay tuned!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> For those of you that know, I think one of most everything in my Saturday humidor should end this!!!! For those of you that don't know....Stay tuned!!!!
> 
> Ron


Going with the plan Ron???? NICE

Let the fun begin o

Get on AIM you bastid

Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> For those of you that know, I think one of most everything in my Saturday humidor should end this!!!! For those of you that don't know....Stay tuned!!!!
> 
> Ron


i keep hearing all this talk about this saturday humidor, but i think it's all talk.

You ain't got nothin' on me, BOY.

I'm a dead man, aren't I?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pickin' a fight with a Marine is a near death experience, if he likes you...:bx

Go get 'em Ron!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Talked to Ron last night and well......



BUCA you better run bro, your days are numbered.



Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Uh oh, 

Ron's gonna break loose!

ATL


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

You can always count on Drifty to point out the truth!!!!!

BUCA, dig DEEP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I thought about this for a while and decided to recall the nukes for 30 days. Couple reasons behind this, but mainly because leaving the children behind is going to suck for you. So, While it's not in me to walk away for a fight, I figured this would be best for now.

Not!!!!! 0305 2710 0003 0072 2738 Just a little bunker buster!!!!

Ron


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Talked to Ron last night and well......
> 
> BUCA you better run bro, your days are numbered.
> 
> Shawn


The ONLY one I've seen get the better of Ron is a 1 year old little girl.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I thought about this for a while and decided to recall the nukes for 30 days. Couple reasons behind this, but mainly because leaving the children behind is going to suck for you. So, While it's not in me to walk away for a fight, I figured this would be best for now.
> 
> Not!!!!! 0305 2710 0003 0072 2738 Just a little bunker buster!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ah hidden msg from the marine  NICE, BUCA you are toast bro :mn

Man I can't wait to see this

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Peter, I thought that chop was deep down buried in that thread!!!!:r 

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Not what you're thinking. Only 1/3 of what I said. Holding off to take out a college.

Ron


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Buca's gonna have to go back to school to get away from this one.

You're gonna be schooled again! Go get him, Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Not what you're thinking. Only 1/3 of what I said. Holding off to take out a college.
> 
> Ron


Well Ron that is still impessive 

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Buca's gonna have to go back to school to get away from this one.
> 
> You're gonna be schooled again! Go get him, Ron


He won't be able to hide at school either 

Ron


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

This should be interesting o


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> He won't be able to hide at school either
> 
> Ron


I will when I tell Anita that my school address is actually in Wellington FL



off to the post office (yours is a heavy one. I wonder what's in it )


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Peter, I thought that chop was deep down buried in that thread!!!!:r
> 
> Ron


Mine keep getting resurrected - why shouldn't yours?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

0306 1070 0005 2842 6501

:d


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Ron will take on anyone after a few too many shots of patron!


Noob HA! now did somebody say Patron?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Mine keep getting resurrected - why shouldn't yours?


poon, that classic is here to stay. Unless you can come up with a more flattering view...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I all I gotta say is this has been a blast to watch!! o 

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I all I gotta say is this has been a blast to watch!! o
> 
> ATL


Like I told you earlier, I didn't go with one of everything, and when he gets to college, we will have to resume our little battles!!!! I need to make sure that the future of out country has at least SOME cigar smokers in it!!!!

Ron


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Like I told you earlier, I didn't go with one of everything, and when he gets to college, we will have to resume our little battles!!!! I need to make sure that the future of out country has at least SOME cigar smokers in it!!!!
> 
> Ron


I think you were just too scared of the repercussions of sending me everything


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I think you were just too scared of the repercussions of sending me everything


Ha Ha!!!! You have no idea how bad it could have been.....Ask a couple of the guys that were here what my Saturday Humidor looks like.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29828

Ron


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, I'll take your word for it. We'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears in a few days.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Alright, I'll take your word for it. We'll see who is left standing when the smoke clears in a few days.


"In a few days"?? Hmm.........o

ATL


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2710 0003 0072 2738
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 8:07 am on August 07, 2006 in AURORA, CO 80017. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


Hmm... looks like I got my side. Will check the "bomb" (i prefer to call it a mild tickle compared to what I sent you) when I get home from work. Yours is still en route for some reason.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2710 0003 0072 2738
> Status: Arrival at Unit
> 
> Your item arrived at 8:07 am on August 07, 2006 in AURORA, CO 80017. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> ...


Hey Vad, It landed!!!! I haven't seen it yet, but my wife called to let me know I got a package. I'll post a full report when I get home today. Happy hunting, and make sure you give Anita your addy in college!!! :gn

Ron


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Vad, It landed!!!! I haven't seen it yet, but my wife called to let me know I got a package. I'll post a full report when I get home today. Happy hunting, and make sure you give Anita your addy in college!!! :gn
> 
> Ron


Will do. Make sure you keep yours up to date too  While shots have been exchanged, I fear that we will both remain standing after this round. That means one thing and one thing only: we have not yet begun to fight.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Will do. Make sure you keep yours up to date too  While shots have been exchanged, I fear that we will both remain standing after this round. That means one thing and one thing only: we have not yet begun to fight.


Just make sure you have a humi or something setup when you get to Boston U!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

uh oh, 

Ron got bombed again...........go figure, he never gets bombed!  


ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> uh oh,
> 
> Ron got bombed again...........go figure, he never gets bombed!
> 
> ATL


LOL, Keep it up and I'm going to tell Anita I changed my addy to yours!!!

Ron


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Just make sure you have a humi or something setup when you get to Boston U!!!!
> 
> Ron


I am kind of nervous about taking a big humi to school. My roommate is a cigar smoker as well (I got him into it), so are a few other people living in the house. Hopefully they wont steal all my smokes. I'll leave most of my premiums at home, since I will hardly have time to smoke anyway.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy crap thats a big box.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

There would be a witty retort about how I didn't feel a thing here... but I am dumbfounded. This deserves a new thread


----------

